# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Unexpected EOF encountered in BCP data-file.

## Peter van Ooy

I&#39;m getting this message on a replication distribution task after a successful SYNC task.  The exact error message is:
&#34;  Unexpected EOF encountered in BCP data-file.Failed while bulk copying into &#39;<table name>&#39;  &#34;
I&#39;m running SQL 6.5 Sp4.  
I tried recreating the article, resyncing and redistributing, with no luck.
Is there anything I can do to fix this?  Any help would be appreciated

----------


## Pranav Bhatt

Hi

Often users try to load an ASCII file in the SQL Server native format. This leads to misinterpretation of the hexadecimal values in the ASCII file. The &#34;unexpected end of file&#34; error message is very common in this instance. The proper way to load the ASCII file is to represent the fields as a character string and let SQL Server do the data conversion. 

Pranav


------------
Peter van Ooy at 11/1/99 3:45:25 PM

I&#39;m getting this message on a replication distribution task after a successful SYNC task.  The exact error message is:
&#34;  Unexpected EOF encountered in BCP data-file.Failed while bulk copying into &#39;<table name>&#39;  &#34;
I&#39;m running SQL 6.5 Sp4.  
I tried recreating the article, resyncing and redistributing, with no luck.
Is there anything I can do to fix this?  Any help would be appreciated

----------

